# Needing a good chicken rub



## sue

I am new to smoking.  Have only done a pork butt, 2 racks of ribs and some boneless skinless chicken thighs.  On the thighs I used the same rub I had used on the ribs and butt but I need something different.  The rub I have has some spice to it and for chicken I want something that is not so spicey(no cayenne, chili powder etc)  Anyone have any suggestions?  We love garlice so if there's one that uses a lot of garlic I'm all for it.


----------



## bpopovitz

Had some grilled chicked last weekend with Emerils Chicken rub.  Plenty of garlic.  I havent been able to find a recipe online, however, it is basically garlic, salt, basil, oregano, crushed red pepper and poultry seasoning.  I'd probably start with 1 part of each then add garlic as needed.  Or i would back off the salt a bit.  Hope this helps.

Brian


----------



## mythmaster

I like to brine mine with the recipe in the WIKI: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-smoke-chicken-competition-style

It is VERY TASTY!

I also found a good rub over here: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bbq-with-bobby-flay/dry-rub-fo-yo-chicken-recipe/index.html

I've used that rub once, but I made the mistake of substituting poultry seasoning for the thyme and sage, and the poultry seasoning was entirely too strong.  The recipe has has great user reviews, though, so it should be good *as is*.


----------



## flash

Grill Mates has a nice one. Kinda Citrusie. Also check out Durkee's Chicken and Rib rub.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Sue, first,welcome to the SMF!

A lot of recipes for rub are a little on the spicy side.If you don't find one from these threads,try taking some of your favorite flavors of spices and some skinless fried Chicken and try different combinations.You may discover a simply Marvelous Chicky Rub. i.e.-

Granulated Garlic,mild Paprika , Lemon-pepper and a touch of Nutmeg.(these are some of my favorite spices) As your taste matures, you could add other ingredients
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope this gives some insight and,


----------



## mballi3011

If you want something special you can try the rub and marinade section here in the front home page you just have to scoll down to it. Now I would recommand the Slaughter House Brine for poultry. Then if you don't find a rub that you like then maybe try Jeff's Rub and Sauce recipices. You will have to pay for them but they are that good and well worth way more then you pay for it. Then it also helps to keep this place alive and kicking.


----------



## scarbelly

Here is the link to Shooter Ricks rub - it is really good on chicken

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77908&page=2


----------



## sue

I knew there was a reason I liked this forum.  Thanks everyone for giving me some great ideas.


----------



## mythmaster

I'm hoping that he'll put that in the WIKI -- it's really starting to flesh out now, but there are still many recipes floating around the forums that would make great entries.
 


Scarbelly said:


> Here is the link to Shooter Ricks rub - it is really good on chicken
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77908&page=2


----------



## smokey mo

I have not used Jeff's rub yet but will in the near future.  That being said...In the past I have used an old hippie spice mix called Spike.  It is commercial and can be found in nutrition centers at most Kroger stores.  Here in Oregon it is at Fred Meyers and you used to be able to buy in small jars or in bulk for about $6/lb.  

It works VERY well on eggs, chicken, potatoes, veggies and avocados etc.

Good luck.

and don't forget to buy Jeffs Rub.

Smokey Mo


----------



## jjwdiver

I personally use a 50-50 mix of Jeff's rub recipe, mixed with McCormicks Chicken Grill Mates seasoning - grind up the chicken seasoning and add the rub - There you go!  Really a nice taste for chicken, whether whole, grilled, pieces...whatever.  Good on Turkey too.


----------



## old poi dog

I'm another one that suggest you look at Shooter Rick's Snake bit Chicken Rub.


----------



## birdleggs

Kicken chicken rub Kroger has one by McCormick's.

Its Kick a** good


----------



## meateater

Over the years I've learned to keep a bunch of different spices in the pantry and mix up what sounds good that day. Here's a list of different spices to give you an idea of what spice is good for what meat or vegetable. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/spice-list


----------



## cliffcarter

Garlic Butter-

1 stick of butter

1 tbs minced garlic

dried thyme(give it a shake and if it looks good, stop)

Mix softened butter and garlic together, add thyme to taste.

Rub under the skin of the chicken, then brush the skin with EVOO and rub some more garlic butter on top of the skin. Cook until done. It's delicious with turkey too.


----------

